# zufallszahl zwischen 1 und 6



## elevator (30. Jan 2005)

hi
ich brauch einen würfel, also eine zufallszahl zwischen 1 und 6
wie kann ich das aus der Math.random() auslesen?


----------



## Gast (30. Jan 2005)

int zahl =  (int)((Math.random()) * 6 + 1);


----------



## elevator (30. Jan 2005)

thx


----------



## The_S (30. Jan 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> int zahl =  (int)((Math.random()) * 6 + 1);



 :meld: Das müsste doch normalerweise eine Zufallszahl zwischen 1 und 7 geben!? :meld: 


```
int zahl = (int)((Math.random()) * 5 + 1);
```

bringt das gewünschte Ergebnis


----------



## Beni (30. Jan 2005)

Nö, denn Math.random gibt eine Zahl 0 <= x < 1. Also wird "Math.random()*6 + 1" höchstens 6.9999999_ gross, und abgerundet gibt das 6 8)


----------



## The_S (30. Jan 2005)

Stimmt tatsächlich  ???:L ! Gut damit ich doch net ganz umsonst gepostet hab, die eine Klammer kannst dir schenken


```
int zahl = (int)(Math.random() * 6 + 1);
```

 :bae:


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Jan 2005)

java.util.Random


----------

